# Just Pictures



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2012)

I take my camera with me  where ever I go,you never know what will pop up, <<click>>>  Whatyagot?




 One way to trim the top of a tree


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2012)

*


----------



## rockbot (Jan 28, 2012)

hugging my baby![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2012)

I think you captured a Great Horned Owl there, Rick.[]  Great picture, Rocky.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I think you captured a Great Horned Owl there, Rick.[]  Great picture, Rocky.


 
 yeah hes horned alright lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2012)

Eye Captain


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope theses not a picture limit,Im a pictoholic.[]..


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

That aint good.


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

RR bridge


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

Perty clouds


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

creek


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

Sunset at the lake.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 29, 2012)

I build tracks in my spare time...


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 29, 2012)

...


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 29, 2012)

Went to Hawaii...


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 29, 2012)

Sharp-shinned hawk in my back yard


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2012)

NICE PICS.YALL:!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> Sharp-shinned hawk in my back yard


 
 Cool Hawk pic Anders. This could be a picture dumping ground  anything goes,well almost anything,you know Chuck is watching [] Nice shots  Brandon 


 (went visiting today) My Grandson Ori


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2012)

Maya The Artist


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2012)

..Pix!


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 30, 2012)

Kind of a shutter bug when I'm depolyed.  I have tons of pics from the high seas, here is one of an F-18 SuperHornet about to land onbard the USS THEODORE ROOSEVELT as seen from the fantail.


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2012)

50 degrees in Jan gotta love it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AMCS
> 
> Kind of a shutter bug when I'm depolyed.  I have tons of pics from the high seas, here is one of an F-18 SuperHornet about to land onbard the USS THEODORE ROOSEVELT as seen from the fantail.


 
 AWESOME


----------



## debs5800 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bluewater Bridge To Canada
 Port Huron, Mi


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 30, 2012)

It's safe to sit up here as long as the little red light's not on...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2012)

Lobey wanted to check the pix out[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2012)

Root Cellar  we came upon


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to see more like this!! Would love a large version of this one sent to me, too.. beautiful..!! I love carriers & planes.. I love F-14's especially.. []






 ..of course I realize this one's a hornet.. []


----------



## JohnN (Jan 30, 2012)

You love F-14's, you say... Well I have something for you! (Not for sale though.) http://www.amazon.com/Toys-and-Models-CF014ST-Sundowners/dp/B0006N1R4E
 I have this same plane, only I paid about $36 for it. It was at a museum/airport in PA, although its name escapes me. I'm sure someone from PA will know what I am talking about.


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I want to see more like this!! Would love a large version of this one sent to me, too.. beautiful..!! I love carriers & planes.. I love F-14's especially.. []
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks.. my all-time favorite plane.. I built painted and decal'd a 1:72 Revellâ„¢ model F14 when I was 10 or 11 years old.. it was a Jolly Roger squadron, I believe.. my Mom threw it away when I went to summer camp.. never went to summer camp again after that... []


----------



## JohnN (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried to build an F-15, but that did not come out too well. I also built an AT-6 Texan, but I am stuck on decals. I want to make custom decals so it looks like the one at Monmouth Executive Airport (This one: http://flightaware.com/photos/view/400499-2b254f63d4819f4a768d9e6501a41e6b8cc3874c/aircraft/N25KP/sort/votes/page/1) but I never got around to ordering the decal paper. I think I am going to start my own thread with some pictures of my models some day.


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 30, 2012)

I may as well share some of my non-bottle photography. Here are some more recent ones. Most were taken in the last few months.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool pics!

 Here's one of my cats with that primordial look.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 31, 2012)

!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 31, 2012)

!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 31, 2012)

!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice pix!  dont forget your Camera today []


 I see a bird!!


----------



## rockbot (Feb 1, 2012)

todays pic

 mejiro (Japanese white eye) nest. These guys really know how to adapt.

 Check out the 8lb test mono lining its nest.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 1, 2012)

Americas finest. USMC high altitude training.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2012)

Hospital Chopper


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2012)

I am Ironnnn Birddd


----------



## Usnslacker (Feb 1, 2012)

Another Navy shot.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 1, 2012)

I did some radar work for Hughes Aircraft back in the 80's. worked on the F14-D, F18, and my favorite the F15 eagle. All had been upgraded at the time.



> ORIGINAL:  AMCS
> 
> Another Navy shot.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2012)

"Ultimate Coffee Cake"


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> "Ultimate Coffee Cake"


 
 Hey Lauren,

 As a past president of the knife & fork club, i can testify that is *Some Great Looking Cake!*


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> "Ultimate Coffee Cake"


 Laur I feel myself getting fatter just looking at this pic....


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2012)

Ha! [] My muffin top...


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2012)

Rose of Sharon


----------

